# 50 Jahre DISCO



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2009)

Die Disco gibt es jetzt seit 50 Jahren. Da kommen einige klasse Songs her. 
Was ist Euer Favorit aus dieser glorreichen Zeit. :dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

Abba war schon nicht schlecht


----------

